# Paph. Hsinying Agogo 'Andrew' AM/AOS



## Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

this is a great plant here thats blooming finally synced up with a judging nite and got shown. im sure ive posted photos of it in the past and the funny thing is I have seen it bloom much better holding two, much fuller,bigger brighter flowers, and with multi spikes too. usually this particular plant blooms best for me in spring, but seems to be one of the overall most floriferous plants in my entire greenhouse. nearly always being in bloom.. its probly gone through 10 spikes in its 4" pot and grows like a weed. Im not a big hybrid guy, but this ones a winner. it just snuck over the dreaded hcc line with an 80 pt am. The cross is (hsinying concon x armeniacum) so its [(conco-bellatulum x concololr) x armeniacum]


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely butter yellow. Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice one, very yellow. Congrats!


----------



## John M (Dec 4, 2011)

Delicious!


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice and bright yellow, congratulations on the award.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## cattmad (Dec 4, 2011)

beautiful, well done


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 4, 2011)

so very nice!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 4, 2011)

Very Nice! Congrats on growing a really nice plant, and getting it awarded is a nice little cherry on top too!


----------



## Dido (Dec 4, 2011)

Great yellow color


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 4, 2011)

Great award Pete and well dissevered for that plant!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 4, 2011)

Great color! I really like the yellow.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations Pete. You sure can grow them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow--congrats, Pete. It's a beauty!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 8, 2011)

:clap::clap:Congrats! WTG! :clap::clap:


----------



## PaulS (Dec 8, 2011)

Lovely colour and symmetry. I bet the texture must be good, too, with the Brachy genes.


----------

